# PC extremely slow while installing



## Flaringo (Apr 19, 2009)

My PC slows down an insane amount while installing software or extracting something from a compressed file. 

I realize this probably isn't very unusual, but with an i7 920 processor, 6 gigabytes of ram and a decent 7200rpm hard drive, you'd think I could at least browse the internet without constant 5 second freezes while installing. 


Is there anything I can do to fix this? I don't have any viruses or malware unless something is slipping past MSE and MAM.


----------



## cloaked1000 (Feb 23, 2011)

Try installing Cleaner and Advanced system care. Then try defragmenting you HDD and compressing your hard drive. If none of that works open CMD and run CHKDSK /f or a similar tool. If none of those work then I don't know what will :4-dontkno.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

What programs are you installing?
How large are the compressed files and what program are you using to decompress them?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Please do not install any program that includes a registry cleaner they can be more harm than help,and also answer Diafne's query


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Also, since Win 7 automatically defrags every week, there's no need to do it manually as a general rule.


----------



## Flaringo (Apr 19, 2009)

Diafne: It usually happens while installing large videos games and large rar archives (several gigabytes). Again, of course I expect some noticeable effect from installing huge games or extracting huge RAR files, but not to the extent I've been experiencing. 

joeten: Does this mean I should get rid off CCleaner? 

Also, as you may have guessed, the information in my profile is no longer correct. I use Windows 7 64 bit


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi no but trun off the regcleaning


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Is it ONLY when copying large files? Can you reproduce it simply by copying a large file from an external drive or DVD drive, or even from one spot on disk to another (copy, not move)? It might be interesting to know what kind of hard disk(s) you have on that machine, and if they're in a RAID configuration or not.


----------



## Flaringo (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi. Sorry for the late reply.

cluberti: I can not recall my computer being this sluggish while copying large files. I can usually copy several large files at a time without an impact as large as installing/extracting something has on my computer. 

I have one hard disk on this computer. I believe it's a Western Digital Black 7200 RPM.

Here's a screenshot of my ram usage while installing The Sims Medieval: http://i.imgur.com/krHP0.png

It's steadily using up over 5 gigabytes out of a total of 6. Is it supposed to do this?


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

This is definitely not supposed to happen, you have a memory leak somewhere. 
In the task manager, go to the Processes tab and look at each individual process memory usage.

Edit: You may have to tick "Show processes from all users".


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

I would instead prefer a screenshot of the memory tab from Resource Monitor (resmon) - task manager isn't really good at troubleshooting memory issues, whereas ResMon is much better for this. You should be able to sort columns in resmon on the memory tab to get a clue as to which process is consuming resources.


----------

